# Self-centering bits



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Rockler is selling a 3 piece set of self-centering bits for 9.99 in case anyone is interested. They are great for hinges, etc.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...HCAGCGJHEDADADADBDB&filter=self centering bit


----------

